# NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs*
Our plug & play LEDs have been very successful and popular in the mk4 community. They are bright, easy to install, and provide crisp LED colors wherever installed. In many installations the standard LEDs have been working very well. In some applications a brighter LED is needed and/or wanted. Here they are! 
Our new high intensity LEDs are seriously bright. In any of the 5 colors these LEDs produce crisp colored light at over twice the brightness of our standard wedge or fuse style LEDs. We're not talking ‘add a few more 3mm LEDs and spread out the beam pattern’ here. These LEDs are bright enough to trigger my TIG welding helmet. We DO NOT recommend looking directly into a lit high intensity LED. Doing so will leave you seeing spots for 20 minutes.
Our new high intensity LEDs are available in 194 wedge style, 39mm and 42mm fuse style. 194s are available in blue, red, white, green, and yellow. Fuse style LEDs are available in blue, red, and white. 
To show the difference between our new high intensity LEDs and our standard LEDs we took a few pictures. The picture below is a side by side comparison of both 194 base LEDs lit in blue. The picture is purposely underexposed so that you can actually see the LED. In other words, the picture below is less bright than real life! 








Pricing is set at $8 per LED in both 194 and fuse style. These LEDs are plug & play – no power regulator or additional resistors are needed. Fitments include city lights, interior lights, and gauges. 
For more pictures, information and fitments please visit our website: 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs
Any questions? Feel free to post or email us at [email protected]. 
Evan - 42


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (2kjettaguy)*

Just what i needed, these are bright!








Any applications like this?








They are cluster twist-lock socket base leds for the MK3 Golf/Jetta.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (Mex gti)*

We don't have anything for that exact fitment at the moment. We're working on something custom. I'll post more when we have something to show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (2kjettaguy)*

Thanks, you are already on my bookmarks for future buys


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (2kjettaguy)*

you guys should make they for the tail light and the turn signals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (PinoyVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 so does that mean yes????


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

i like!








now ive got to wrestle around in the engine bay to put the damn parking lights in. damn near impossible!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

Thanks for the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad you like your LEDs!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Thanks for the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad you like your LEDs! 
 am i blind cause i dont see them on your web site


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (PinoyVR6)*

I believe that 194 bulbs are the same bulbs used in angel eye rings (mk4 looks) could you confirm that for me.
Also would you recommed using your LED's in that application or would they be entirely too bright.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (tim frame)*

They would work well in angel eyes, but confirm that they are 194's before buying. You can find other uses for them, and they are cheap IMO so experiment as needed








Evan


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_They would work well in angel eyes, but confirm that they are 194's before buying. You can find other uses for them, and they are cheap IMO so experiment as needed








Evan

I believe they are known otherwise as W5W. Is this correct.
Pardon me, I am trying to work off of memory
BUMP for you sir


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (tim frame)*

W5W only describes the wattage of the light, not the base. These smaller automotive bulbs are confusing in the way they are numbered. Many are numbered by base, others by the lamp power. I've had customers tell me they had W5W bulbs that turned out to be 194s, BA9s, and even BAX9s. 
So, to be sure I would reccomend you pull one of the bulbs to see what it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Ok I will do just that. thank you.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*

Any chance of getting 5w luxeons for automotive applications? Ive seen some 1w luxeon (or imitations) for such things as brake and turn, however I know that 5w luxeons' exist (i think only in white at the moment), is anyone putting these out.


----------



## contagiouz (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (2kjettaguy)*

do these leds consume 12v power or less because the mk5 likes to give errors when you put leds instead of 194/168 bulbs...any help is appreciated..
and so i dont make another thread..in the mk5 the turn signal bulb is halogen which is weird looking to autozone reps does you know what bulb that is and do you have an led for it..actually i am going to make another thread...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (BrendanMX5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrendanMX5* »_Any chance of getting 5w luxeons for automotive applications? Ive seen some 1w luxeon (or imitations) for such things as brake and turn, however I know that 5w luxeons' exist (i think only in white at the moment), is anyone putting these out.

These bulbs are .5 watt. Until I find an LED that is brighter than the stock bulbs I will not reccomend the use of LEDs in the tail lights or brake lights. It's very possible that this type of LED can do that. At the moment I don't have any plans to have these made for those applications...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (contagiouz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *contagiouz* »_do these leds consume 12v power or less because the mk5 likes to give errors when you put leds instead of 194/168 bulbs...any help is appreciated..
and so i dont make another thread..in the mk5 the turn signal bulb is halogen which is weird looking to autozone reps does you know what bulb that is and do you have an led for it..actually i am going to make another thread...

These LEDs consume .5 watts of power. You can do the math to calculate the current draw at 12v, or 14+ volts depending where you use it on the car. They still don't have enough built in resistance to not trigger "bulb out" lights on cars equipped with that feature. For instance, I don't reccomend any of our LEDs for any B6+ Audis or the TT because they have this feature. 
I honestly know nothing about MK5s. Once I get time to start working on products for the mk5 I will be borrowing one for an extended period of time and I can test all the locations in the mk5.


----------



## contagiouz (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (2kjettaguy)*

until then, then, friend, thank you


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NEW - 42 Draft Designs High Intensity LEDs (contagiouz)*

*MK4 FITMENT UPDATE*
These LEDs *WILL* fit:
Glove box (194)
Trunk Light (194)
Front Dome Light (42mm)
Front Map Lights (194)
Jetta License Plate Lights (39mm)
These LEDs *WILL NOT* fit:
Rear Dome Lights (39mm)
Front Door Lights (39mm)
Visor Lights (39mm)
GTI Rear License Plate Lights (39mm)
The fitment issue is size. The 194's are golden. I haven't found anywhere that they don't fit. The fuse style LEDs are larger than the lamp housings that they are being installed into. It's like fitting a square in a circle. I'll go over the various locations for those who are interested.
The GTI rear license plate lamps will never fit. The lamps are very small. 
The visor lights can be made to fit with modification. Remove one of your visor lights and take a look at it. There is a notch already in place that fits the box of the fuse style HI LED. If you cut the notch about 1/8" deeper the bulb would fit. 
The rear dome lights won't fit them. The LED almost fits but it sits on the mechanism which operates the light. There's no way to modify it to make it work. 
The door lights are tight. They will actually work, but they fit tighter than I want to recommend. When installed they press out the sides of the lamp housing significantly. More than I want to recommend, but for those who aren't going to email me about it feel free to install them there. 
Evan


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_These bulbs are .5 watt. Until I find an LED that is brighter than the stock bulbs I will not reccomend the use of LEDs in the tail lights or brake lights. It's very possible that this type of LED can do that. At the moment I don't have any plans to have these made for those applications...

I just stuck 5 of these in the 3rd brake light of my 97 jetta and they work very well, I had to take out the inner reflector to get these bulbs to fit as they are slightly wider than a standard bulb
but they are just as visable as the stock bulbs that I took out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Sweet. I have never tried that location actually!


----------



## killroy77 (May 4, 2005)

Doesn't look like you have Orange. Only Yellow and red. Or is the Yellow more like the orange indicator color.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (killroy77)*

Bump 4 double trouble.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (TightDub)*

For some reason our manufacturer for these LEDs was not able to do them in amber. Here's what our yellow looks like:








The colors do vary slightly. The yellow can be slightly lighter or darker than the yellow above. Typically spot on.
Evan


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Any luck with a bluish-white LED replacement for the MkV GLI trunk light? Also, looking to possibly do something mounted within the back dash to illuminate the trunk.
 
Neon would be ugly if you see the tube directly, but a few carefully placed LEDs would make it glow nicely.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (DNMonty)*

The trunk light is a 194. Simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as additional trunk lighting goes, I don't have anything. Do a search for 'cold cathode' and see if you find anything. These are like long bulbs are put out ALOT of light http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Do you or plan to have these in a BA9 application? Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (amvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amvr6* »_Do you or plan to have these in a BA9 application? Thank you

we should have them soon. it's in the works.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

monday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

aaaand now it's tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bumpitybump!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just a small announcement:
We finally got in touch with our suppliers...they had an earthquake over there so it's been madness trying to get everything straight, and the holiday season over here didn't help any. 
Hi Intensity LEDs will be here in TWO WEEKS at the most! We're excited...we've been anxious here too. As soon as we get them in, we'll turn around and get them shipped out to you guys asap.
soo...horray!


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What would work with the B6 Passat? I really want to upgrade the reverse light bulbs and the front bumper blinker bulbs. Any help at all is greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (CUL8R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CUL8R* »_What would work with the B6 Passat? I really want to upgrade the reverse light bulbs and the front bumper blinker bulbs. Any help at all is greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

right now we're currently not recommending any LEDs for the mkVs because they have a computer that turns them off. we're working on a solution for that in the meantime, so hopefully we'll get something figured out asap. when we do, we'll certainly let everyone know. 
my new bunny will be the guinea pig when it gets here


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
right now we're currently not recommending any LEDs for the mkVs because they have a computer that turns them off. we're working on a solution for that in the meantime, so hopefully we'll get something figured out asap. when we do, we'll certainly let everyone know. 
my new bunny will be the guinea pig when it gets here









When/if you folks come up with something that will work with the B6 Passats, post it up in that forum as well. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (CUL8R)*

will do!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wednesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*Good News!*
The LEDs have shipped and we now have a tracking number! 
We don't have an exact delivery date, but we know they're on their way and should be here soon.
Just wanted to give you all a little update. We certainly appreciate your patience.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*LEDs ARE IN!!!!*
We'll be rushing all day today to get the backorders filled and shipped out. The post office is closed on Monday but we'll be getting them out asap for everyone. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## TwiztidPhr34k (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm currently planning a design to put turn signals in mk3 headlights, would these work if fashioned right to be used as blinkers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (TwiztidPhr34k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwiztidPhr34k* »_I'm currently planning a design to put turn signals in mk3 headlights, would these work if fashioned right to be used as blinkers?

we actually don't sell any LEDs as replacements for traditional blinkers...as far as a custom design like yours, we don't know because we've not tried!
good luck with your project.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*Announcement*

I'm so sorry, but we are no longer recommending the high intensity LEDs for the license plates. 
We were confident that they'd fit MKIV Jettas, but we have been finding out that is not the case and we do apologize for the mistake. We'll be updating the application guide accordingly. 
If anyone has any questions or would like to return them, it's not a problem, just let me know via email.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wednesday bump


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

have you heard any issues using these on oem HID city light H6W.
do they fit at all?
thx


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*

x2


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topquarkpc* »_have you heard any issues using these on oem HID city light H6W.
do they fit at all?
thx

they should fit since the H6W is still the standard BAX9S base. 
Thus far, we haven't heard any of any problems from our customers who have used these bulbs for this application. 
Here's our application guide as well in case there are any more questions regarding fitment:
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...e.htm
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gonna have to give them a try, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ordered some last night


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lunchtime bump


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TGIF


----------

